

Memoization and id2ref - razerbeans
http://www.engineyard.com/blog/2010/memoization-and-id2ref/

======
aero142
Why does it seem like these kind of bad ideas keep coming from the Ruby
community? Next time you see a Ruby vs. X language flame war, remember this
post. I've never seen these kinds of bad ideas get enshrined as design
patterns in any other language community.

~~~
wglb
What are some of the other bad ideas in this category?

